# Endurance MTB Ride , Puebla- Veracruz



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

In the last weekend of April , some friends of mine wants to make the Puebla -Veracruz mountain bike ride , this is a real endurance experience , the ride take place in two days (sat & sun) 

All of you have a long month to prepare your body for this kind of ride , well 4 weeks .

Full details , tomorrow.

Warp , Vizcaino, Rocky Rene .This is the ride to visit Puebla , and finish in Boca del Rìo ,Ver.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> In the last weekend of April , some friends of mine wants to make the Puebla -Veracruz mountain bike ride , this is a real endurance experience , the ride take place in two days (sat & sun)
> 
> All of you have a long month to prepare your body for this kind of ride , well 4 weeks .
> 
> ...


Damn... that's the biggest DH run I've heard of!!! 

Just joking! I know it's grueling but fortunately it's mainly downhill

I'd love to go. I have accomodation at Veracruz... I'll see if I convince my wife about me leaving a couple days.

She studies on saturdays, so I have to check if he has to attend to class. I can make her wait for me at my parent's place (that's Veracruz).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And how you get back to Puebla? By car or by bike?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> And how you get back to Puebla? By car or by bike?


Pedaling of course... are you afraid of 4300 of elevation?? (I do... )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Pedaling of course... are you afraid of 4300 of elevation?? (I do... )


How long is the road? 60 or 100 km?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How long is the road? 60 or 100 km?


More than two hundred kms....check out bicimapas.com.mx and look at "Veracruz" and then "Pico de Orizaba-Veracruz".

Grueling.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> More than two hundred kms....check out bicimapas.com.mx and look at "Veracruz" and then "Pico de Orizaba-Veracruz".
> 
> Grueling.


Wow... you ride it and then tell us how it was....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

whats the actual ridding time for the ride? 
that looks endurance alright... a bit too rude for my taste... 
so im gonna say "pass"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would like to try it out.... but I think I may die... lol

I'll climb 5 times la virgen each time I go to SNT for 4 weeks and maybe I'll make it, well, maybe not.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I was joking when I said that you return to Puebla by pedaling.

That said, the distance is over 200kms indeed. But off all of those kms, most of it is downhill. Let's remember you climb from 2000mts where Puebla sits at, to 4300 near the Pico de Orizaba which is relatively close to Puebla. Actually, part of the skirts of the volcano are on Puebla territory. And then you go down to 2m above sea level that "El Malecon" at Veracruz sits at.

Looks like a freaking big DH run! Obviously, is not that easy as the terrain is mostly rolling hills, but always pointed dowhill from el Pico de Orizaba towrds Veracruz.

It's made on two days. The first day takes most of the climbing with mild to hot temperatures. Second day is mostly downhill... but longest and under the heat and humidity of the Sierra Madre Oriental and particularly the last part when you get to Veracruz can get windy and hot as you don't imagine.

I was at Veracruz at beginning of march and temps were around 35° C (almost three digits, for you Matt) with elevated humidity. For those that do not know Veracruz's weather, it can only be miserably-hot, windy-hot and rainy-hot.

Anyway... I'll ask the wife if she would give me her permission. I don't think I would have the endurance though. But would love to try out.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah me too.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> I was joking when I said that you return to Puebla by pedaling.
> 
> That said, the distance is over 200kms indeed. But off all of those kms, most of it is downhill. Let's remember you climb from 2000mts where Puebla sits at, to 4300 near the Pico de Orizaba which is relatively close to Puebla. Actually, part of the skirts of the volcano are on Puebla territory. And then you go down to 2m above sea level that "El Malecon" at Veracruz sits at.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bikers :
C'mon , we can do it , right now I am very busy , but tomorrow I will write the details , SI SE PUEDE .....SI SE P.....

the last biker


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Well that ride looks really freaky! indeed also i'm under the level of all of you guys so i don't know if it would be a good idea to go as tacu says i might die!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

jajaja it sounds a pretty nice epic ride!!!!!

Let's see later if I can go, but I really think I'm not up to it, though...


----------

